# Komplete Kontrol A Series - Scaled Down Keyboards at a Budget Price



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 6, 2018)

On my controller, I get info on what every knob does. I can quickly switch pages and see what each row of 8 does. This only lets you see one parameter at a time. Yes, this new controller fully spells out the parameters, whereas on my kontroller you are limited to 8 characters, so you see stuff like MODSPEED or ENSEMBLE or PANRATE, etc.

I never have any problem understanding what the parameters on my keyboard say. I liked the interface on the second gen, but was waiting to see if third gen would be even better.

My controller has a sustain plug and a expression plug. This one just has "foot pedal," which might be like a minilab and can be configured either way.

Thoughts? UBS power is nice. What else is a step forward?


----------



## Nao Gam (Sep 6, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> On my controller, I get info on what every knob does. I can quickly switch pages and see what each row of 8 does. This only lets you see one parameter at a time. Yes, this new controller fully spells out the parameters, whereas on my kontroller you are limited to 8 characters, so you see stuff like MODSPEED or ENSEMBLE or PANRATE, etc.
> 
> I never have any problem understanding what the parameters on my keyboard say. I liked the interface on the second gen, but was waiting to see if third gen would be even better.
> 
> ...


Did you honestly not look at the new pricing?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 6, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> but was waiting to see if third gen would be even better.



This is not 3rd gen tho.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 6, 2018)

Nao Gam said:


> Did you honestly not look at the new pricing?


No, I didn't. That makes total sense, thank you. This could expand the market for Komplete Kontrol, although I wonder. Now that there are Kontrollers with screens, first gen stuff is available used for very cheap, and it's much better. This is lacking some very important stuff, like two pedals IMO. 

@EvilDragon Great. Then I may find something to be excited about when the real 3rd gen come out.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 6, 2018)

This is "2nd gen mini".


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 6, 2018)

if its the same action, I will buy one.


----------



## Nao Gam (Sep 6, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> if its the same action, I will buy one.


It's not fatar so the keys probably got "downsized" due to pricing but who knows maybe they'll be better for some. Then again, going from a weighted roland to a mk2 felt like playing with a kids toy. As long as it works and is durable non/semis will be as good as it gets


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 6, 2018)

if its not the same fatar keybed then I'm out. Cheap midi controllers have already been done 5 times over, waste of time for NI.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 6, 2018)

At those prices, Fatar probably wouldn't be possible!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 6, 2018)

what are the prices? I only saw $150, which I assume is for the smallest one.


----------



## kriskrause (Sep 6, 2018)

$150, $200, $250. Depending on the reviews I might pick up the A25 just to have an NKS device and as a portable keyboard.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 6, 2018)

Yep, probably not fatar. Guess they want a more affordable entry point to the Komplete Kontrol world. oh well...


----------



## Mornats (Oct 7, 2018)

Just had a go on an A Series A25 at a Native Meetup. The action on the keyboard is very similar, if not slightly nicer than my 1st gen S61. So I'm guessing Fatar still. The guy running the meetup seemed to think it was Fatar too. The modwheel felt good too, identical to the 2nd gen S series that I tried a while ago.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 7, 2018)

A series is not a Fatar action AFAIK. It's NI's own design apparently.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh wow, it felt very much like my S61. A little firmer perhaps but in a good way. They did quite a good job to get really close to a Fatar action.


----------

